# Lightroom 4.1 and my D800



## PhotoAV8R (Jun 7, 2012)

I just bought a Nikon D800 and upgraded from 4.0 to 4.1 to accomodate the D800. Everything seems to work as well as it did with my D300 and D700 except the Camera Calibration tab. It doesn't seem to recognize the D800? My only options when I click on it are: Adobe Stand, and Camera neutral. portrait, vivid and standard. It does not even list options for version 4 of all of these nor does it list an option for a D800. I've reloaded 4.1 three times now, but no improvement. Is this a bug or is my installation bad. 

Also, I have been upgrading LR sinse ver 2.X but since I don't really understand how each version is tied to the previous one I have never deleted a previous version. Can I delete all previous versions w/out affecting my catalog or settings?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2012)

PhotoAV8R, Welcome to the forum.  Your Camera Profiles should be in C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.1\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\Nikon D800\.  You should find "dcp" files for Landscape, Neutral, Portrait, Standard and Vivid.  Which is I think what you are describing in your  post.  What were you expecting?

Normally LR will not uninstall previous versions. You can go through the Windows Program manager to uninstall any previous versions, just like you would any other windows application.  This will leave your current version intact and any catalogs from the old versions will also remain.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome, what you see in the Calibration for your D800 is correct as the choices reflect what is in the camera. There was a few issues with D700 profiles so a few variations were released over time hence the V4 profiles, etc. As Lightroom only displays the profiles for the camera related to the file you only see those for a D800 with D800 files and those for D700 with D700 files. They do have the same naming though.

Yes you can remove the older versions without affecting anything other than being able to use them, I stay with the current!!

Enjoy the D800 and Lr4.1 !!

Also Nikon stopped having the D2X profiles in camera as well so they are not available for the D800, etc as they were with what are the now "older" cameras.


----------



## PhotoAV8R (Jun 7, 2012)

Clee01l and Kiwigeoff,  thanks for the replies. Geoff, your reply was detailed enough that I understand the profiles for DX2s and the ver. 4 profiles are not offered for the D800 and that all is as it should be. Also thanks for the info about deleting previous versions. That should free up a lot of disc space and I won't worry about loosing my info or catalogs. Appreciate the quick replies!

Geoff, are you on the North Island or South? I spent three weeks down in your neck of the woods about two years ago and we drove from the tip of the North Island to the tip of the South Island...with a ferry ride in between of course. I was amazed how much of New Zealand looked like different areas of California. All except the Fjords... we have to go to Alaska to see anything like that. Saw a lot of beautiful country and met a lot of very nice people!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you, I live on near the bottom of the North Island on the east side - about one hour from Wellington.  Near here.
You have volcano's in California too???


----------



## txcaptdan (Jun 18, 2012)

I am having problems exporting D800 dngs to PS4 from lightroom. Normally command E will ask if I want to keep adjustments made in lightroom or not, that screen does not show up and file exports int PS4 without adjustments. Am I missing something or is this just another quirk of new system?

Thanks Dan


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

It's possible that sometime previously you used "Render Anyway" as the option, which would be wrong in this instance ("Render using Lightroom" should get your LR adjustments showing in PS), but at the same time you may have ticked the box to "Don't show again". Try restoring the warning dialog ("Reset all warning dialogs" on the General Tab of the Lightroom Preferences).....that may do the trick.


----------



## txcaptdan (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Jim, That cured it.  I am shooting D800 and have seen a slow down in lightroom, probably due to file sizes. I am switching to new quad core intel Imac this week so we will see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 21, 2012)

Great. Thanks for letting us know.

Good luck with your new iMac, those D800 files certainly take a lot of processing!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2012)

txcaptdan said:


> Thanks Jim, That cured it.  I am shooting D800 and have seen a slow down in lightroom, probably due to file sizes. I am switching to new quad core intel Imac this week so we will see if that makes a difference.


My D800 arrived two days ago. I'm happy with my quad core 16GB i5 iMac.  I am shooting lossless NEFs and the average times to import is only marginally slower than the 14mp DNGs from my old camera.  The {loading} message is slightly longer in develop and I see an occasional 'beach ball' in develop.  Overall, I am pleased with LRs management of the NEF Files that are 1.8 times larger than the DNG.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 22, 2012)

PhotoAV8R said:


> Clee01l and Kiwigeoff,  thanks for the replies. Geoff, your reply was detailed enough that I understand the profiles for DX2s and the ver. 4 profiles are not offered for the D800 and that all is as it should be. Also thanks for the info about deleting previous versions. That should free up a lot of disc space and I won't worry about loosing my info or catalogs. Appreciate the quick replies!



There is no need for you to delete any profiles. The profile names for the D800 are the same as the other camera models, however there are actually specific to the camera files (i.e there is an Adobe Standard Profile specific to the D800 and Adobe Standard Profile specific to the D700 and also for the Camera Landscape, Neutral, Portrait profiles, etc.
In any event with the next update all the profiles for all supported cameras will be re-installed if you remove any of them


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 22, 2012)

Gosh, I wasn't clear at all was I???? :shock:
I did mean remove previous versions of Lightroom, not profiles !!
Mind you I doubt there is more than one version of D800 profiles at this stage. Also standard profiles are d'loaded and installed with each d/load/install of Lightroom.


----------



## Steve Machol (Sep 20, 2012)

clee01l said:


> PhotoAV8R, Welcome to the forum.  Your Camera Profiles should be in C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.1\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\Nikon D800\.  You should find "dcp" files for Landscape, Neutral, Portrait, Standard and Vivid.  Which is I think what you are describing in your  post.  What were you expecting?
> 
> Normally LR will not uninstall previous versions. You can go through the Windows Program manager to uninstall any previous versions, just like you would any other windows application.  This will leave your current version intact and any catalogs from the old versions will also remain.


Can you please tell me where this is on the Mac version of LR 4.1? All I see are the normal camera calibration settings. I cannot import any settings for my Nikon D300.


----------



## wianb (Sep 20, 2012)

Steve, what you're seeing ARE the D300 camera profiles. LR will only show the profiles applicable to your camera.
Ian


----------



## Steve Machol (Sep 21, 2012)

wianb said:


> Steve, what you're seeing ARE the D300 camera profiles. LR will only show the profiles applicable to your camera.
> Ian


Honestly I doubt it since those were there even before I had that camera, but assuming you are right, where exactly are those files and how do I add other profiles for other cameras? That was the original purpose of this question. Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve, Welcome to the forum. Every Camera Profile on the Mac is contained in a folder inside the folder named:
/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera
The Profiles for the D300 will be in the folder named: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/Nikon D300
The Profiles for the D800 will be in the folder named: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/Nikon D800

These profiles are only seen in LR with  RAW files not SOOC JPEGs.  You do not need to add these, since they are supplied with LR and ACR.


----------



## Steve Machol (Sep 21, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Steve, Welcome to the forum. Every Camera Profile on the Mac is contained in a folder inside the folder named:
> /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera
> The Profiles for the D300 will be in the folder named: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/Nikon D300
> The Profiles for the D800 will be in the folder named: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/Nikon D800
> ...



Thanks Cletus. Unfortunately those folders do not exist. I see this:

/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app

But there are absolutely no sub-folders or directories under that.

Now what?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 21, 2012)

Right-click on the app and choose "Show Package Contents".


----------



## Steve Machol (Sep 21, 2012)

Ahhh, thanks Mark!


----------

